# Bark River Knives Moro Barong



## K Williams (Nov 16, 2016)

I forgot to post this recent arrival here. I received my Bark River Knives Moro Barong. A2 tool steel, and black & red linen micarta handle scales with red liners.


----------



## drop bear (Nov 16, 2016)

Is a2 a bit hard for what is basically a machete?


----------



## Juany118 (Nov 16, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Is a2 a bit hard for what is basically a machete?


For a machetes it is actually pretty cool as it takes and holds an edge easily and is tough as hell.  Tool steel is actually becoming more common in swords these days.  The problem with this steel is the quenching process.  If the quench goes wrong you are screwed and the quench here is kinda a PITA.  At first you would think "air quenching...easy" but to avoid scaling they suggest vacuum or controlled atmosphere furnaces.

On the blade itself that will be a hell of a chopper.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## K Williams (Jan 8, 2017)

drop bear said:


> Is a2 a bit hard for what is basically a machete?


This is much thicker than a machete, and Bark River's heat treat is great. [emoji106]


----------

